# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Isha, jam dhe do të jem

## Adem Berisha

Meqenëse ky është postimi i im i parë në këtë forum, së pari dua të shprehë knaqësinë time që tashmë ndodhem në mesin tuaj, në një shoqëri dhe miqësi të mrekullueshme anipse besoj që jam më i vjetri nga ju të gjithë.
Gjatë prezantimit tim vërejta një mirëpritje fenomenale nga një numer i konsiderueshëm anëtarësh e cila besoj se nuk ju mungon edhe shumë të tjerëve të cilët akoma nuk kishin rastin të paraqiten në temen *"Ka vend edhe për pleqët" ?.* 
Për të mos e zgjatur, dëshiroj të shpreh admirimin tim për këtë vetëdije dhe kulturë të juajen e të ju dëshiroj gjithë të mirat me ç'rast për knaqësinë tuaj paraqitjen e parë në këtë forum po e nis me postimin e një poezie kushtuar fshatit tim të lindjës, një fshat historikë dhe me traditë kombtare, fshati i tribunit të madh popullor e heroit të lavdishëm kombtar SADIK RAMË GJURGJEVIKU.
Nuk e kam për t'u lavduar me këtë por nuk më duket e paqëlluar nëse së pari nisemi nga vetja sepse pa e dashur tuajen dhe veten, nuk mund të duash as të tjerët. Përpara thonin "poqese nuk je nacionalist, nuk mund të jesh as internacionalist".


*GJYRGJEVIKU  SI  KALA*

Kur këtij dheu iu sul armiku
për të vrarë e djegë në zjarr,
gjithëçka nis nga Gjyrgjeviku
dhe Sadik Rama në plis të bardhë.

Në gjithë etapat e historisë
ndoq traditen që i la i pari -
gjithëmonë ishte në ballë të trimërisë
si zakon që e ka shqiptari.

Qe nga koh' e osmanlisë
për këtë tokë prore luftoi,
bijtë më të mirë  vigaj të lirisë
këtij vatani ai ia dhuroi.

Dha Isuf Dushin me 20 anëtarë,
dha shumë burra, gra e fëmijë,
shumë Serbia i pat djegë në zjarr
që rrallë ndodh në histori.

Bijt e tij s'e kursyen gjakun,
atdheut të vet iu perkushtuan,
krah për krah me Marie Shllakun-
kurr nga lufta s'u larguan.

Ymer Berisha bën platformen
për çlirim  bashkim kombëtar,
promotor qe i gjithë levizjës
vdiq e shkoi me faqe të bardhë.

'I çerek shekulli pas të atit
Ukë Sadiku me shokë të vet,
prap ia këthu pushken armikut
qysh, baba Dikë i la amanet.

Kurdoherë që thërret vatani,
kur të bijt i thërret Shqipëria,
nder të parët me pushkë në dorë
shkëlqen trimi Halil Sadrija.

Pa iu tremb kurr drita e syrit
e për të mbrojtë truallin e të parit -
si rrufe që shkrepë prej qiellit
kërcet pushka e Smajl Hajdarit.

Këtu Azem Bejta me shumë shokë
e pas tij shumë trima tjerë,
solemnisht para flamurit
janë  betuar  të vdesin me nderë.

Porsi uji që rrjedh nder gurra
që nuk shterrë e s'ka të ndalë,
Gjyrgjeviku dha shumë burra -
si Demë Rexhen  mendimtar.

Gjithë këta trima të Shqipërisë
porsi yjet n'qiell, do të shkëlqejnë,
për të gjithë brezat që do vijnë
udhërrëfyes për ta do të jenë.

Këta ranë me nderë n'altar të lirisë,
me faqe të bardhë shkuan në përjetësi,
rruajten nderin e shqiptarisë -
zoti i madh ti ketë  shperblye.

Dhe, si kala që i pershkon shekujt,
nga stuhitë që nuk shkatrrohet
Gjyrgjeviku i fortë si hekur,
ka pse mburret dhe krenohet.

----------


## Adem Berisha

*ISHA, JAM DHE DO TË JEM*

Jam një bli i madh
dhe kam rrënjë të thella,
luleve të mia të freskëta
largë iu ndihet era.

I ruaj me fanatizëm
gjithë lulet e mia,
edhe unë do ec përpara
si e gjithë njerëzia.

Serdha nga Karpatet,
jo as nga Rusia!-
po u linda në këto troje
o pika nga gjithësia.

Jam i lashtë sa bota,
rritem nArbëri,
kam shumë të mira tjera
të gjithë më kanë lakmi.

Por, kam do degë të prera
me sopatë të topitur,
mi kanë prerë barbarët
përherë të uritur.

Mua më sakatosen
e veten e turpëruan,
e ne do të shkojmë përpara
dhe prapë do të jemë të bashkuem.

Gjithëçka pashë e perjetova,
tmerr e krime mbijetova,
vendit shpinen kurr sia këtheva
dhe as emërin nuk e ndërrova.

Ruajta gjuhen  time,
traditë e kulturë,
nder sfida të kohërave 
su perkula kurrë.

Szhdukem kurr nga trolli,
ta dini or barbarë,
shumëherë jam  farkuar 
dhe kalitur në zjarr.

E po, deshet ju a sdeshet
o të mjerët mëkatarë,
unë mbeta ai që isha
dhe gjithë do të jem shqiptar.

----------


## xheladin

A TË DHEMB SHPIRTI MIKU IM
(Akrostih)

*A* të dhemb shpirti edhe ty miku im?
*D*egë pjesëve të mushkërisë së mbetur
*E* frymojnë aromën e kësaj bote
*M*bi të cilën kalbemi unë e ti...

*B*otë ku dhembja grithë çdo damarë
*E* unë të shikoj në sy dhe qaj heshtazi
*R*ënkojmë - unë nga infarkti e ti nga kanceri
*I* japi vetit kurajo për jetën në vazhdim
*Sh*ikoj fytyrën tënde aty shoh zbehjen time
*A* të dhemb shpirti edhe ty miku im?

13. 06. 2007.

----------


## Adem Berisha

Shprehja e ndjenjave në formë poetike pasqyron boten e brendshme të poetit. 
Edhe në rastin konkret qe ka të bëj me vargjet e poetit dhe mikut tim të rrespektuar, Xheladinit,  "A TË DHEMB SHPIRTI MIKU IM" (Akrostih), është shumë transparente ndjesia dhe bashkëndjesia e tij ndaj miqëve dhe dashamirëve kur ata gjënden në situata jo edhe të lakmueshme. Për të qenë edhe më afër tyre e me qëllim të largimit të vemëndjës nga vështirësitë me të cilat ata përballen, poeti bashkangjitet duke thënë "*R*ënkojmë - unë nga infarkti e ti nga kanceri" dhe kështu nuk heziton qe të identifikohet me mikun e tij i cili përballet me përbindshin e shekullit - kancerin e mushkrisë, prandaj
shprehet : "*Sh*ikoj fytyrën tënde aty shoh zbehjen time".
Unë nga zemra e falenderoj poetin dhe mikun tim të dashur, Xheladinin, për gjithë ate që theksova më parë dhe përherë do t'i jem mirënjohës duke uruar që poeti në të ardhmen të gjej motive dhe frymëzim për të shkruar në tema të ndritura e të gëzueshme qe do të përjetonte në jeten e tij.

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Shprehja e ndjenjave në formë poetike pasqyron boten e brendshme të poetit. 
> Edhe në rastin konkret qe ka të bëj me vargjet e poetit dhe mikut tim të rrespektuar, Xheladinit,  "A TË DHEMB SHPIRTI MIKU IM" (Akrostih), është shumë transparente ndjesia dhe bashkëndjesia e tij ndaj miqëve dhe dashamirëve kur ata gjënden në situata jo edhe të lakmueshme. Për të qenë edhe më afër tyre e me qëllim të largimit të vemëndjës nga vështirësitë me të cilat ata përballen, poeti bashkangjitet duke thënë "*R*ënkojmë - unë nga infarkti e ti nga kanceri" dhe kështu nuk heziton qe të identifikohet me mikun e tij i cili përballet me përbindshin e shekullit - kancerin e mushkrisë, prandaj
> shprehet : "*Sh*ikoj fytyrën tënde aty shoh zbehjen time".
> Unë nga zemra e falenderoj poetin dhe mikun tim të dashur, Xheladinin, për gjithë ate që theksova më parë dhe përherë do t'i jem mirënjohës duke uruar që poeti në të ardhmen të gjej motive dhe frymëzim për të shkruar në tema të ndritura e të gëzueshme qe do të përjetonte në jeten e tij.


Të nderuar miq - Adem dhe tada Xhelë, Ju përshëndesë nga zemra - një pjesë e dhëmbjes së Juaj, më pasqyrohej në fytyrë, sa herë takohemi, më ri varur mbi qepalla, që Ju pa kusht e keni "lexuar" dhe e keni vërejtur.

Mbi të gjitha, akrostik i Xheladinit dhe falenderimi i Juaj Adem, ka dal një kombinim i përkryer, një simfoni e harmonuzuar që pa kusht do t'i bëni me ndjenja secilin lexues që do t'i lexojë këto dy postime, e secili do të marrë nga një copë prej dhembjeve të Juaj.

Ju përshëndesë përzëmerësisht!

Agim METBALA

----------


## Adem Berisha

Shumë i nderuari Agim Mtbala, të falemnderit për komentin dhe rrespektin.
Vetëm ata të cilët janë të pajisur dhe stolisur me vlera, njohin, pranojnë dhe rrespektojnë vlerat e të tjerëve. Sigurisht që njëri ndër të tillët jeni edhe Ju z. Agim.
Për knaqësinë tuaj dhe të dashamirëve tjerë të vargut të shkruar letrar, sot po postoj edhe këtë poezi :

*KUR ZOTI BËRI BOTEN*

Kur zoti bëri boten 
me plot mrekulli
i fali kësaj të veçanten
që quhej *ILIRI.*

I fali tokë e det
dhe shumë begati,
i fali edhe një kalá
që sot e quajnë *SHQIPËRI.*

Dhe në shqip ai porositi,
shqiptarët që ta kuptojnë,
që token dhe detn e tyre
me çdo kusht ta mbrojnë.

Bëhuni tha të vyeshëm,
të dashur e humanë,
po e deshet ju veten,
unë gjithë me ju do të jam.

Duani tha njëri tjetrin
siç doni edhe veten,
duani gjithë çka ju fala,
ju, duhet të gëzoni jeten.

Ju fala edhe tri fé
me një zot përmbi,
kjo sështë hendikep
por është begati.

Ju dhash Gjergja e Skëndera,
Pjetër Buda e Naima,
qëndrojnë lartë këta si skyftera
dhe shkëlqejnë porsi vetëtima.

Unë ju dhash dhe shumë Azema,
shumë Adema dhe Ibrahima,
që për të mirë të jeni emblema 
vetë ju zgjodha, ju për trima.

----------


## Adem Berisha

Postimin e parë në këtë forum e bëra duke postuar poezinë "Gjyrgjeviku si kala" kushtuar vendlindjës sime, *fshatit ku frymova së pari*.
Sot, për knaqësinë e lexuesëve të forumit me shpresë se sadopak do të iu pelqejë, po postoj poezinë e mëposhtme "Prehja në qytetin tim", kushtuar *qytetit të cilit i fala rininë*.  

*PREHJA NË QYTETIN TIM*

Shkova e kah nuk shkova,
gjithkah më përplasi jeta,
askund si në qytetin tim
prehje kurr nuk gjeta.

Shpesh dal fushave plot bári 
e kënaqem me shumë begati,
vreshtat me rrush si qehlibari
vendit i japin imazh të ri.

Djelmoshave si tarzana
qiftat askund nuk ua gjanë,
të dijes e të punës i ka lindur nëna
një meter gjoksin e kanë.

Bukuroshet si zana të malit
veç zoti kështu ka ditur ti falë,
si fluturat shkojnë përkrah djalit
e mua, zemra më bëhet mal.

Djem e vasha të reja
janë të penës e të pushkës,
dinin të godasnin si rrëfeja
kur hov duhej ti jepej luftës.

Burra vigana me mustaqe
e plisa të bardhë në kokë,
më duken si lulet në bahqe
në gëzime e hidhërime janë tok.

Sabahudini kur shtërngon penen
kush mund ti del përpara?
si lulja kur zbukuron pemen
më duket Fitore Metbala.

Laps të hollë e të mprehtë
kush mund të ketë si Agimi?
shkrime qe të kënaqin bëjnë
Besmira, Xhela, Fahredini, . . .

Këto pak virtyte të cekura
janë vetëm një minimum,
të mirat që ka *Rahoveci*
sikur nuk kanë fund.

----------


## Adem Berisha

*MBIJETESË* *NË STUHI*

Një ëndërr e trishtë shpirtin më trazon
e shpesh më sillet nëpër kokë,
diçka në gjoks më shtërngogn
e fytyren më lanë në lotë.

Një ditë mendova dhe pyeta veten
çpo ndodhë kështu me mua?
përse si të tjerët nuk e kam jeten
vallë, me këtë duhet pajtuar?!

Jo, jo, përbindësha s'lejoj më këtupari
e kurr më sdo të jem i coptuar,
Ibri e Buna dhe Vjosa e Vardari
si vëllezër e motra kanë për të bashkëjetuar.

Pse më larguan nga rrethet e sofrave
e pa mua, së prapmi për mua flitej,
përse më bënë edhe tabu të kohërave
e flamurin më ndaluan të valvitej.

Më vranë, më dogjen, më sakatuan ...
kushdo që zgjohej më i pari,
si bishat pamëshirëshëm më coptuan
vetëm pse kisha mish e gjak shqiptari.

Edhe Zoti diti të më falte të gjymtuar 
por më fali si një krijesë hyjnore
që i tëri të jetoj i bashkuar
shpinë për shpine e kapur dorë për dore.

Të jetoj në tokën e varreve të mia
ku nder shekuj prehen eshtërat e të parëve,
që mirë e njeh edhe parahistoria
çprej se këtu nuk vinte erë e barbarëve.

Që prap ky vend të bëhet ILIRI
e emëri kurr më të mos i ndërrohet
është më shumë se krenari
për këto troje, dhe jeta të flijohet.

Mjerë kush misionit të shenjtë i bishtron
që penën e pushkën tok ti bashkojë
e At-Mëmëdheut kush jeten nuk i dhuron
përjetësisht kjo tokë do të mallkojë.

----------


## Adem Berisha

*PSE ? dhe  PSE ?!*

Pse dy sy të një koke të ndahen
kur vetë Zoti si ka nda,
pse përherë të derdhin lot,
pse gjithmonë të rrijnë tue kja?

Pse në gjak ata të lahen
pa e pasë as të vetmin faj?
pse ska mjek tua sherojë plagët?-
janë shenjtorë e nuk janë djaj.

Pse një trup duhet gjymtuar,
pse ti priten duar e këmbë?
bukurinë për tia shëmtuar
pse ska babë e pse ska nënë?!

Kush kësaj të keqeje i ndihmon
të vetmin trup për ta coptuar,
edhe zotin ai mohon,
për jetë e mot qoftë i mallkuar.

Kush në jetë nuk don të pendohet
për gjithë të ligat qe ka bâ
zoti  kurr këtij mos i dhashtë
vajzë as djalë, moter as vëlla.

Gjithëçka tjerëve që u ka bërë
bumerang iu këthefshin prap,
të gjitha kthehen në këtë botë
Zoti i madh do të merr hak.

Se ai zot që është për tânë
e askujt të keqen nuk ia don,
pjesët e trupit të coptuar
kurdoherë, do ti bashkon.

----------


## Palma

Pershëndetje dhe mirëseerdhët në forumin shqiptar z. Adem Berisha!
Për të gjithë ne anëtaret që shkruajmë këtu vargjet dhe mendimet tona, është nder i veçantë të lexojmë prej penës suaj...




> Ruajta gjuhen time,
> traditë e kulturë,
> nder sfida të kohërave 
> su perkula kurrë.







> Ju dhash Gjergja e Skëndera,
> Pjetër Buda e Naima,
> qëndrojnë lartë këta si skyftera
> dhe shkëlqejnë porsi vetëtima.






> Këto pak virtyte të cekura
> janë vetëm një minimum,
> të mirat që ka Rahoveci
> sikur nuk kanë fund.







> Mjerë kush misionit të shenjtë i bishtron
> që penën e pushkën tok ti bashkojë
> e At-Mëmëdheut kush jeten nuk i dhuron
> përjetësisht kjo tokë do të mallkojë






> Se ai zot që është për tânë
> e askujt të keqen nuk ia don,
> pjesët e trupit të coptuar
> kurdoherë, do ti bashkon.



Kënaqesi e veçantë të lexosh dhe të krenohesh me historinë e vëndit tënd, që pasqyrohet kaq qartë në vargjet Tuaja...pa lënë mënjanë dashurinë për të cilën ushqen çdo poet për vendlindjen, (në rastin tuaj Rahoveci).

Vazhdoni të shkruani z. Berisha, sepse të tilla vargje do ushqejnë brezat e ardhshëm, do dëshmojnë për rëndësinë që ka ruajtja e gjuhës shqipe, për të dëshmuar origjinën tonë.

Me respekt miqësor
Alma Papamihali

----------


## riza2008

> *MBIJETESË* *NË STUHI*
> 
> Një ëndërr e trishtë shpirtin më trazon
> e shpesh më sillet nëpër kokë,
> diçka në gjoks më shtërngogn
> e fytyren më lanë në lotë.
> 
> Një ditë mendova dhe pyeta veten
> çpo ndodhë kështu me mua?
> ...


Mirse na erdhe Z Adem Berisha me keto vargje shum te bukura,panvarsisht mosha ti i solle forumit nje freski,nje arome kosove te mbrekullueshme.Te gjitha poezite e tua pershkrohen nga ndjenje patriotike te merituar.Te uroj gjith te mirat dhe krijimtari te vazhdueshme.Me respekt riza2008.

----------


## Adem Berisha

*Oh sa i ngazllyer që jam* kur lexoj vlerësime dhe komente çfarë bëjnë miqtë e dashamirët si në rastin konkret znj. e Madhe *Alma Papamihali* dhe shumë i rrespektuari *riza2008.* (kuq e zi).
Ndonse i moshuar dhe me një gjendje jo edhe aq të lakmueshme shëndetësore, fati i popullit dhe At-Mëmëdheut tim si lajtmotiv, shpirtërisht nuk më le të qetë ndërsa pranimet dhe lavdatat që vijnë nga *VLERAT e larta* të cilat njohin dhe pranojnë vlerat e të tjerëve, edhe më tepër më kurajojnë që deri në fund të shfrytëzoj jeten time, nga se e pakuptimtë është jeta nëse nuk shfrytëzohet, duke i kënduar popullit, At-Mëmëdheut, të bukurës, dashurisë, krenarisë, në momente edhe pikëllimit por edhe duke protestuar kur duhet të protestohet.
Pa asnjë të keqe do të doja të korigjoja një konstatim paksa të papeshuar të znj. së Madhe Alma dhe për hirë të sqarimit lexuesëve të nderuar, konfirmoj se vendlindja ime është fshati ku frymova së pari - *GERGJEVIKU I MADH*  ndërsa qyteti të cilit i fala rininë, ku edhe sot jetoj, është *RAHOVECI*. Qe të dyve iu kushtova nga një poezi.
Atëherë, për kënaqësinë e miqëve e dashamirëve dhe lexuesëve shumë të dashur, po vazhdoj me postimin e krijimeve të mia letrare, përkatësisht poezive të mia, tashmë të botuara në librin "Krenaria dhe pikëllim i".

*PSE TË QUHEM ÇFARË NUK JAM*

Unë jetoj nKosovë
por nuk jam kosovar,
i tillë çfarë më quajnë
disa nderkombatarë.

Çfarë nuk jam kush më pagëzon
mik i imi kurr ska qenë,
as sot të miren nuk më don,
don të më shtyej të ndërroj idenë.

Por ideja e ime sndërrohet
as nder vite as nder shekuj,
për çdo ditë ajo forcohet
si granit edhe si hekur.

Prej dardanëve e der nditë të sotit
kurdoherë kam qenë shqiptar,
çarsye ka që pas shumë shekujsh
të mohoj trungun tim kombëtar?!

Pse pra të quhem çfarë nuk jam,
qenien time të hudhë nujë,-
sa të ketë shqipe nëpër male
kurr me mua i huaji sdo të luaj.

----------


## Agim Metbala

*Mikut Adem, për kontributin e tij të dhënë letërsisë (duke marrë për  bazë peripecitë nëpër të cilët ka kaluar... dhe prap gjenë fuqi për këndellje...), në shenjë respekti, ia kushtova këto vargje modeste.*

*EMBLEMË KOHE

A, me A fillon emri ATDHEU
Dashurinë ia fale nga thellësia
Emblemë e pashlyeshme ndër mote
Mbeten relikte në papirus

Bezdisshëm kërkove frymëzimin
Ece gucimshëm kohës së ligë
Refrenin drejtësi e kërkove me llupë
Imponimin e injorove deri në përbuzje
Sheshas në kërkim të bardhësisë
Aureolë Kosovës dhuratë*

----------


## Adem Berisha

Është thënie e mençurisë sonë popullore ajo se : *Krahët e njeriut janë shoqëria"* por edhe ajo tjetra se :  *"As në parajsë pa miqë mos shkofsha"*, prandaj nga kjo duhet nxjerrë përfundimin se askush i vetmuar nuk është asgjë. Aq më tepër, kur ke përkrah figura të cilat me vlerat e tyre, së pari njerëzore e pastaj edhe vlerat tjera të larmishme të jetës publike, pakontestueshëm të dëshmuara, të gjënden pranë në momentet më të vështira të jetës tuaj.
Mbështetja që vie nga personat e stolisur me këto vlera, në çdo kohë është e mirëseardhur dhe impresionuese duke ngjallur emocione të veçanta por njëkohësisht edhe duke qenë një kurajo dhe shtytje që njeriu të mos dorëzohet para vështirësive por përkundrazi.
Me shumë emocion lexova dhe analizova fjalë për fjalë poezinë *"EMBLEMË KOHE"* të cilen miku i im shumë i dashur dhe rrespektuar, *Agim Metbala* më kishte kushtuar. Të panevojëshme janë fjalët e  mia për personalitetin e këtij burri burrash nga se për te më së mira flasin vetë veprat e tija përgjatë gjithë jetës së tij e që fund e krye janë në sherbim të së mirës, dashurisë, drejtësisë e mbi të gjitha, popullit e atdheut. Me këtë rast unë nuk disponoj me diçka më të madhe të cilen do t'i dhuroja këtij miku pos me një *FALEMNDERIT RRAFSH SA PASHTRIKU.*
Ndonse thuhet që : *"Për të gjallë nuk këndohet kënga"*, zotëri Agimi më lartësoi edhe aq lartë sa ia kam friken se gjithë këtë edhe nuk e meritoj karshi vetë Agimit por edhe shumë e shumë figurave tjera të artit dhe kulturës me të cilat ka fatin të mburret kombi im. 
Mbase nuk do të ishte e tepërt nëse me këtë rast edhe unë do të postoja disa vargje fare modeste të cilat në shenjë mirënjohjeje dhe falenderimi të sinçertë i kisha shkruar lidhur me mbështetjen e gjithë vëllezërve e motrave të cilët tërë kohen më kishin drejtuar. 

*GJENERATOR  JETE*

Shumë miqë e dashamirë që njoha
në këto gjashtëdhjetë vjetë,
gjeneratorë të jetës i kisha,
këta më mbajten në jetë.

Ajo që është më brilantja
në gjithë këtë mrekulli,
është vetia e tyre hyjnore
e quajtur  d a s h u r i.

Shumë djem e vasha të bukura 
që vetëm shqiptaria i ka, 
herë më thërrisnin bac
e herë më thërrisnin vëlla.

Disa më thërrisnin gjysh
e disa të tjerë xhaxha,
por kishte edhe të tillë 
qe më dinin si baba.

Gjithë këtë mirësi vëllazërore
nuk dij se si të kompenzoj,
por qe të mos i zhgënjej 
lus Zotin të më ndihmojë.

Ani, siq vlerëson vëllazëria
ashtu unë dua të vazhdoj,
do të shkrij gjithë forcat e mia
i denj përherë të qëndroj.

Dua të mendoj esull
e të vëj veten në peshojë,
në raport me këta engjuj
të shoh unë ku qëndroj.

----------


## Adem Berisha

*DO TË DOJA* 

Do të doja natyren
kur këndëshëm kundermon,
do të doja çdo njeri
që tjetrin rrespekton.

Do të doja njerëzit
që vetëm dashurojnë,
por jo edhe ata
që urrejnë e dhunojnë.

Do të doja boten 
pa shtypje e tirani,
pa djaj e pa përbindësha
dhe pa faqezi.

Boten do të doja ndryshe-
pa armë dhe barot,
jo siç ishte më parë
por as kështu siç është sot.

Kalamajt si engjuj
kur lozin e këndojnë,
i dua me mish e me shpirtë 
këta jeten mua më shtojnë.

Këta le të shikojnë boten 
në kolorit të rinj,
jo me sy te së shkuarës
por të shekullit njëzetenjë.

Se bota është e tyre,
dhe këtyre do u takojë,
nuk ka asnjë mbifuqi
që këtë tua ndalojë.

----------


## Adem Berisha

Në ndërkohë më rastisi të lexoja një shkrim me titull *"Artistët dhe Shqipëria etnike"* te të nderuarit z. *Adnan Abrashi,* një pjesë te të cilit, ndonse pa autorizim, por me shpresë se zotëriu, autori, nuk do të më hidhërohet dhe se i njejti do të iu sherbente gjithë artistëve dhe krijuesëve të kohës, do të dëshiroja qe të postoja edhe këtu, prandaj : 
*" . . .*
*“Mund t’i ndërrojnë ligjet dhe fetë, por racën dhe gjuhën kurrë”* ,- ishte shprehur kështu dikur një dijetar i urtë i kohës. Pa dyshim, kjo maksimë e qëlluar, si më së miri mund t’i përshtatet edhe realitetit tonë shqiptar. 
Jo moti, në qytetin e lashtë dhe të bukur të Prizrenit, për një vizitë miqësore, kishte ardhur muzikanti dhe rokeri i mirënjohur gjithëshqiptar, Bojken Lako. Ai, me këtë rast, gjatë një interviste për media, në pyetjen e gazetares së një stacioni lokal televiziv se : krahasuar me Shqipërinë, si po e ndjen veten këtu në Kosovë?  Përgjigja e tij ka qenë e thjeshtë, e shkurtë, domethënëse dhe tejet konkrete: *Njëjtë! Nuk ka dallime, sepse edhe Kosova është Shqipëri!* 
Ashtu, pra! Të lumtë Bojken!  Edhe Kosova është Shqipëri! Dhe, pa dyshim, nga të gjitha shtresat elite intelektuale të një shoqërie, krijuesit janë ata që përmes mënyrës të të shprehurit të tyre artistik, gjithnjë si kasnec të parët, i kanë paraprirë dhe i paraprijnë denoncimit publik dhe artikulimit pa paragjykime të çdo shqetësimi dhe synimi kombëtar të një populli. Ndoshta, mund ta paramendosh një politikan në anën e kundër të këtij taborri, por kurrsesi një artist të madh dhe të mirëfilltë të një populli*".*

Ndërsa unë kohë më parë sikur doja t'i jepja një shtyllë këtij shkrimi para se të lexoja të njejtin, në formen dhe mënyren time modeste te të shkruarit, kisha shkruar disa vargje poetike të cilat për kënaqësinë e lexuesëve dhe bashkëpunëtorëve e bashkëkombasëve të nderuar, poashtu po i postoj këtu :

*MLLEFI I SHKELQËSISË*

Pse qanë toka pash bes’n e zotit
a ka dikush për të më treguar?
pse i vie erë e flakës barotit
kush në tokë të djegur e kish shëndrruar?!

Qe prej shekujsh të historisë
kurr ky vend dritë nuk ka parë,
si rrjedhojë e pafytyrësisë
në gjashtë shtete e kishin ndarë.

Pse u desh kaq kohë të kalonte 
e prap këto troje të mos bashkohen,
kush është ai që nuk do të thonte:
padrejtësitë gjithë nuk durohen.

Kush e ndau këtë tokë shqiptare
borxh të pa shlyer i ka përendisë,
le të shperlajë disi këtë marre
le t’i këthej të veten shqiptarisë!

Edhe At Gjergji kish protestuar
për këtë krim të panjerëzisë,
kur Evropës iu kish drejtuar
me këto fjalë të vetë shkelqësisë:

“Uh ! Europë, ti kurva e motit,
qi i rae mohit besës e Zotit,
po, a ky â sheji i qytetnisë :
me dá tokën e Shqipnisë
për me mbajtë këlyshët e Rusisë ?”.

----------


## Adem Berisha

Lexues të nderuar të FSH,
sot është një ditë dhimbjeje e pikëllimi por njëkohësisht edhe një ditë krenarie nga se pikrisht në diten e sotme, para një dekade, *më 06. Nëntor 1998.* heroikisht ranë në altarin e lirisë dëshmorët e kombit :
*Xhelal Hajda-TONI, Selajdin Mullabazi-Mici* nga Rahoveci si dhe bashkëluftëtarët e tyre nga Vushtrria : *Bektesh Haliti, Nezir Ymeri dhe Hamdi Hajrizi.*
E them është ditë dhimbjeje e pikëllimi sepse këta dëshmorë u ndanë nga jeta mu në lulën e rinisë duke mos kursyer gjënë më të shtrenjtë për lirinë e popullit dhe atdheut të tyre - Kosovës martire, gjakun e dëlirë dhe jeten e tyre të shtrenjtë, por them se është edhe *një ditë krenarie*  pasiqë ky poipull i lindi dhe rriti në gjirin e tij bijtë më të mirë, me veprat e të cilëve do të mburret dhe krenohet brez pas brezi. 
Konsideroj se me plot të drejtë e them pasuesin e fundit të poezisë "Pavdekësia": 
*"lum si ai këtë fat që mund të ketë
të bie si hero e të jetojë vepra e tij".*
Unë në këtë përvjetor, këtu po postoj disa vargje modeste në shenjë përkujtimi dhe mburrjeje me këta dëshmorë të atdheut.

*PAVDEKËSIA*

Gjashtë nëntor nëntëdhjetë e tetë
frymëmarrja më është rënduar,
flokët mu ngritën përpjetë
e bota mu duk se u rrënua.

Atëbotë dielli nuk bëri dritë,
zogjtë këngës nuk ia thonin,
TONI e MICI kur ranë atë ditë
edhe lisat zunë të vajtonin.

Për një çast ranë pesë dëshmorë
për liri me mallë të paepur,
siç ka hije me pushkë në dorë
heroikisht ranë për të mos vdekur.

Por, njeriu jeton sa vepra e tij
nëpër breza që do të kujtohet,
kur faqebardhë shkon në pavdekësi
për te nuk qahet, por vetëm  këndohet.

Para se të shkonte At Gjergji në atë botë
një porosi të shenjtë për jetë na e la :
*Më mirë i dekun, nen dhe me u kja,
se për t gjallë me mbet nën shkja.*

Ndaj dëshmorë prehuni të qetë
dheu i Kosovës i lehtë iu qoftë përmbi,
*lum si ai këtë fat që mund të ketë
të bie si hero e të jetojë vepra e tij.*

*Autori :* Adem Berisha, Rahovec

----------


## Adem Berisha

Bashkëndiesia dhe kujdesi e rrespekti ndaj dëshmorëve të kombit janë madhështi, ndaj sot të gjithë le të solidarizohemi me familjet e dëshmorëve të lartëpërmendur.

----------


## Adem Berisha

*VIGANI I LIRISË*
*(kushtuar Xhelal Hajdës-TONI)*

Porsi si një yll drite
që shkëlqen në qiell,
vije nga mërgimi
me shpirtin e dëlirë.

Vije se e do Atdheun
për te dhe do të flijohet,
bie për të mos vdekur
që kurrë të mos harrohet.

Shiu, bora e as stuhia
se ndalin dot TONIN,
e shtrenjtë për te është Liria
mbi të gjitha ai ka venë kombin.

Besën atdheut që i kishte dhënë
të tërën realitet e bëri,
për liri të Kosovës nënë
u shkri e u tret i tëri.

E kish për riza të zotit,
e për liri të Atdheut,
siu frikësua pushkës as topit
si stërnip i Skënderbeut.

Se mashtroi paraja,
karriera e as lakmia,
mbi të gjitha për te vlenin
Atdheu dhe Liria.

Gjerë e gjatë Kosovës
ngado që luftoi,
populli e mirëpriti
dhe i tëri e nderoi.

E deshi si bir të vetin
e luftëtar të Lirisë,
i fali gjithë nderimin
e i thuri këngë të lavdisë.

Qoftë i lehtë dheu i Kosovës
për TONIN me shokë,
përherë qofshin të bekuar
që ranë për këtë tokë.

Gjaku atdheut që i është dhuruar
rreze drite është për rininë,
të gjithë si vëllezër të bashkuar 
sdo të kursejmë për ardhmërinë.

Sot shqiptari për shqiptarin
sështë armik më as tradhtar,
mund të jetë paksa i ndryshëm
por gjithsesi ai është shqiptar.

Do të nderojmë TONIN me shokë
dhe gjithë atë gjak t dhënë  për liri,
për atë besë te të Madhit Zotit 
nuk do të shkelim mbi gjak të tij.

    Autori : Adem Berisha, Rahovec

----------


## riza2008

Pershendetje Z.Adem Berisha!Me kenaqesi ju riktheva krijimeve te tua lexova te gjitha ç'far ke hedhur keto dite dhe kam ngelur teper i befasuar.Poezite e tua jane si himn.Ato pershkruhen nga nje ndjenje e lart atdhedashurie.Niveli artistik i tyre eshte shume i goditur.Eshte ne nderin e forumit qe krijimtari te tilla te reklamohen me guxim.Jane mesime te vlefshme per brezat e ardhshem.Te uroj jete te gjate dhe mos tu ndalte pena per as nje çast.Perzemersisht Rizai.

----------

